# DIY underwater mercury vapor lights, help?



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

So I want to build a semiportable underwater light. Something I can drop in a location (like behind a friend's house) for a week or two. I can find MV bulbs at lowes and home depot, but I can't find ballasts anywhere. Does anyone know where to get them?


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Crawford electric, Elliot electric, CED, first source, wholesale electric, graybar, summit. 
Call and ask to talk to the counter. They will all accept walk in customers / cash sales


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

sleepersilverado said:


> Crawford electric, Elliot electric, CED, first source, wholesale electric, graybar, summit.
> Call and ask to talk to the counter. They will all accept walk in customers / cash sales


I haven't been to graybar in years. I'll try them, thanks.


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Grrr they're steep.

Is a metal halide light much worse than MV for attracting bait?


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

much better. Most Mercury Vapor MV lamps were outlawed by the Energy Policy Act of 2005.


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

it's xenon vapor instead of mercury but it the El cheapo route: 

 get a cheap HID kit for a vehicle $25 ebay 
 pop it in mason jar and seal with silicone, or extend the wires and keep the ballast out of the water 
 add weight/ length of wire 
 run it off a ac/dc power converter or 12v battery
 Drink a beer 
 catch fish


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

its all about the kelvins of the light bulb. you want a mv bulb around 5700 or more kelvins. anything less wont ture the water the color green your looking for. I did a 400 watt mv with a kelvin of 59oo I think it was and that sucker was nice. that's the bulb below. also doing a new 175 watt mv. use mh ballast

*MV0400-69449* 400 Watt - Mercury Vapor - 20,000 Lumens - 5900K - 50 Lumens per Watt - ANSI H33 - H33CD-400 - SYLVANIA 69449

*MV0175-0002* 175 Watt - Mercury Vapor - 7350 Lumens - 6800K - 42 Lumens per Watt - Mogul Base - ANSI H39 - Eiko 15356


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

1000bulbs.com has everything you need


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/400-watt-120-277-volt-metal-halide-ballasts/


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/175-watt-120-277-volt-metal-halide-ballasts/


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/6505/MV0400-69449.html

https://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1102/MV0175-0002.html


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> its all about the kelvins of the light bulb. you want a mv bulb around 5700 or more kelvins. anything less wont ture the water the color green your looking for. I did a 400 watt mv with a kelvin of 59oo I think it was and that sucker was nice. that's the bulb below. also doing a new 175 watt mv. use mh ballast
> 
> *MV0400-69449* 400 Watt - Mercury Vapor - 20,000 Lumens - 5900K - 50 Lumens per Watt - ANSI H33 - H33CD-400 - SYLVANIA 69449
> 
> *MV0175-0002* 175 Watt - Mercury Vapor - 7350 Lumens - 6800K - 42 Lumens per Watt - Mogul Base - ANSI H39 - Eiko 15356


holy **** 400 watts? I'm impressed. Thanks for the info and especially the links.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

jordanmills said:


> holy **** 400 watts? I'm impressed. Thanks for the info and especially the links.


 wish I could post a video of it. its BRIGHT


----------



## fishingfred (Jul 16, 2007)

Metal Halide ballast will work on a mercury vapor lamp.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

but not vice versa (mercury vapor ballast will not operate a metal halide lamp)


----------

